# Skatehallen in Lübeck umgebung



## Freakbiker (2. Oktober 2005)

hi
Gibt es irgendwo in der Umgebung von Lübeck Skatehallen ?
Ich kenne bis jetzt bloß die I-Punkt in Hamburg.
Wer ja schön wenn man nicht so weit fahren muss.


----------



## emb (2. Oktober 2005)

es gab mal eine in der nähe des krankenhaus süd.die ist aber seit ein paar jahren dicht.soweit ich weiss gib es nichts dergleichen mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

